# iPhone 3GS wont boot untethered after iTunes restore



## gemini_titan (Sep 12, 2011)

My iphone 3GS crashed after installing crap from cydia so i decided to do a restore (4.3.3) 
I created a custom firmware with snowbreeze2.7.3 and after bypassing several errors on iTunes it finally restored it but i could only use redsnow0.9.6rc16 to boot tethered. After booting it showed the usb plug and the itunes logo (which indicates its in recovery mode right?). 
I then tried to jailbreak it with redsn0w0.9.6rc16 by ticking the install cydia option. Its not in recovery mode anymore but i can ONLY boot tethered using redsnow. Any solutions?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Here at TSF we can't provide instruction on how to jail break a phone, as so many problems can occur as you have just seen for yourself.

I would recommend finding a forum that deals with jail breaking.

Thanks


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Go The Power said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Here at TSF we can't provide instruction on how to jail break a phone, as so many problems can occur as you have just seen for yourself.
> 
> ...


Actually, jailbreaking, the process, at least, is basically foolproof. 

The above happened because of an unstable Cydia app. 

Sounds like a lack of SHSH blobs. Download TinyUmbrella, press Save SHSH in the top right, and post the log from the second tab. Don't so anything else yet.


----------



## gemini_titan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I ended up doing a fresh restore from itunes. I got 4.1 on it now and the battery life of my iphone has never been better! Guess the crash was for the best.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

gemini_titan said:


> Thanks for your reply. I ended up doing a fresh restore from itunes. I got 4.1 on it now and the battery life of my iphone has never been better! Guess the crash was for the best.


Apple is actually signing 4.1 for 3GS devices, so yes, that was lucky.


----------

